# Where are all the crime thriller writers?



## Queen Nadine (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm new to KB and wanted to know 'Where are all the crime thriller writers'. It would be nice to meet you all.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello!  

I'm sure you can figure out which series is the crime thriller one.


----------



## WCHoffman (Apr 24, 2014)

I am here! There are a few of us, welcome to KB.


----------



## jimbro (Jan 10, 2014)

Queen Nadine said:


> I'm new to KB and wanted to know 'Where are all the crime thriller writers'. It would be nice to meet you all.


Out solving crimes and planning the perfect murder 
Welcome, Your Majesty.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Nadine,


My latest, The Woodsman, has horror as its primary genre.

Its secondary category is Suspense -> Crime -> Serial Killers, so I think that qualifies.

I'm currently at work on a second title that will fall into the same two genres.


----------



## Daniel Cane (Oct 16, 2014)

Well I'm just starting to go in that direction. Just starting to plot my first crime thriller.


----------



## Jeff Shelby (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm here - *waves* - but admittedly, I'm an infrequent poster. But still - WELCOME!


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

I wrote a crime thriller that needs fixing, but I'm under the gun to keep up with my paranormal/horror/urban fantasy mishmash   What fun!

Welcome!


----------



## Queen Nadine (Oct 18, 2014)

It's nice to meet you all.


----------



## Darryl Donaghue (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm working on my first Crime thriller at the moment, so I'm just as new as you!


----------



## Iain Ryan (Jun 25, 2014)

This is me: http://www.iainryan.com/

My first book is in editing. Hardboiled, all the way.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry! I was out in the garage filing the serial number off of.....something.

Nevermind!  

Welcome to Kboards!


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

My first foray into crime fiction was called Rough Edges. Now I'm about 80K (10K to go!!) into the rough draft of the first in private investigator series. This book will be called Skin and Blond. 

Up until now I've written mostly dark, action-packed romance, but I feel like a thriller/mystery crowd will "get" me more, so I'm slowly transitioning. This year, I finished up a lot of long-running romance series and took a detour into zombies. Hopefully next year, I'll get to write more crime fiction.


----------



## EC (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a psychological suspense/crime drama novel in edit at the moment.  Got to say, not an easy gig.  My current ambition is to merely publish it and not receive a one star average. There are some big beasts in the crime genre, some of the greatest authors on the planet


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi! My There Was a House saga in my signature is psychological thriller. The crime is sex-trafficking.

Welcome!


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

Howdy.

Second book in series with the editor.


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

Chiming in. I write crime thrillers, but the criminals are the heroes -- guess I've got it backwards.

Nice to meet you.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I occasionally write crime fiction and thriller in addition to a bunch of other genres. The Silencer series in my sig are pulp-style retro thrillers set in the 1930s. I also have a series of short mysteries (not in my sig) and a couple of standalone crime shorts.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Series in my signature. We're around.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Queen Nadine said:


> I'm new to KB and wanted to know 'Where are all the crime thriller writers'. It would be nice to meet you all.


Welcome to KBoards!

Betsy


----------



## EG Michaels (Oct 15, 2013)

Trying to find out who ate the last chocolate chip cookie. Top two suspects are currently grade school age but haven't ruled out my wife yet either.  

Welcome aboard Queen Nadine!


----------



## SomethingClever (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome to Kboards! 

I'm working on revisions of a serial killer story right now that's also urban fantasy. Most of what I write is crime fiction in various genres.


----------



## Steve Rigell (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey, Queen-

Glad I found this thread. Thanks for asking, and to those who answered, thanks, too. Will be keeping up with you guys.

-S


----------



## saf (Oct 7, 2014)

Hardboiled/Detective/Pulp/Noir fan & writer here! Nothing complete yet, but that's why I'm here, to learn as much as I can.

Thankful for this post to find like minded writers though. I'll be sure to bookmark it...


----------



## Ros7 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm new here too. I just published my first novel, a murder mystery with a light romance, less than a month ago. Glad to meet you!


----------



## Dom (Mar 15, 2014)

I consider my books supernatural crime thrillers, especially the Sycamore Moon series that is detective heavy. It's a fun (but research intensive) genre!


----------



## Catherine Lea (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm also here. I write thrillers with heart under my name, Catherine Lea, and thrillers without heart under my pen name, C.J. Lea. Welcome.


----------



## AJSendall (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi, fellow crime/thriller writers.
Heather was my first noirish thriller, and I have two others on the boil, also set in Sydney.


----------



## CelinaGrace (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello! I'm more of a mystery writer but I do psychological thrillers too.


----------



## komura 420 (Aug 25, 2013)

Howdy Nadine. 

I write crime thrillers but slightly differently. 

Cops, the religious, politicians and all military are the criminals in my stories. 

Cannabis growers, anarchists, the homeless, atheist and others outside of the laws and norms are the heroes in my stories. 

Reader: komrade, do cops always die in your stories?
komrade: Yeah, I'm a sucker for a happy ending

Look forward to reading your stuff.


----------



## Queen Nadine (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm glad to have found you all. I write crime fiction under my pseudonym J T Baptiste and have a short story coming out in December which is the prelude to the novel that I'm writing. I also have a website called www.spectrumbooks.co.uk which promotes indie writers - always happy to interview writers. But here's hoping that we can help each other out as writing crime is tough. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm here! <waves>. Started out in fantasy and sf but when I switched to crime, I felt like that was where I belonged! Not sure what that says about me....


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Mostly mystery here, but what's a mystery if not a crime story wrapped in a puzzle?

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Queen Nadine (Oct 18, 2014)

jdcore said:


> Mostly mystery here, but what's a mystery if not a crime story wrapped in a puzzle?
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


. Exactly


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

komrade komura said:


> I write crime thrillers but slightly differently.
> 
> Cops, the religious, politicians and all military are the criminals in my stories.
> 
> Cannabis growers, anarchists, the homeless, atheist and others outside of the laws and norms are the heroes in my stories.


That's actually not that unique these days. Almost becoming cliche, in fact. (e.g. Breaking Bad)


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I'm working on the edit of my second Mystery/thriller.


----------



## Queen Nadine (Oct 18, 2014)

Pleased to have found you all.  I'm always on the lookout for new indie writers to interview on my site www.spectrumbooks.co.uk so feel free to contact me there [email protected] if you would like an interview to help promote your books.

I was also wondering if anyone was planning to do Nanowrimo this year.  I'm using it as a motivation tool to complete the last half of my book.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm a crime writer. Love the genre. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## David Penny (Jun 8, 2014)

I write Historical Mystery/Thrillers if that counts. First in the series in my sig.


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

What luck. I was planning to get a murder mystery book for my Select choice today, and wanted to patronize someone from WC. Looks like there are a lot of great choices in this thread.  *scurries off to get her kindle*


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll add me to the list! I write in two genres - currently have three books in the thriller category. [The other genre is Science Fiction].


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Queen Nadine said:


> I was also wondering if anyone was planning to do Nanowrimo this year. I'm using it as a motivation tool to complete the last half of my book.


I just don't _get _Nano. Why would anyone put themselves through all that? But then I'm not a draft writer, or a plotter - I'm a pantser who rewrites as I go along, so it just wouldn't work for me anyway.


----------



## Dom (Mar 15, 2014)

DebBennett said:


> I just don't _get _Nano. Why would anyone put themselves through all that? But then I'm not a draft writer, or a plotter - I'm a pantser who rewrites as I go along, so it just wouldn't work for me anyway.


I don't get Nano either. I think it helps push people and get them motivated. For anyone who regularly writes, though, I'd imagine there's not much point. Yes, I'll be writing in November. And December, and January, etc.


----------



## Queen Nadine (Oct 18, 2014)

I think that it depends on what type of writer you are.  Nano is good if you are someone who just likes to throw everything into a first draft and use that as the foundation for what will be your book.  I did it last year but knowing that I had a year long game plan.  I've signed up this year but I'm using it as a motivational tool.


----------



## Lucas Bale (Jun 4, 2014)

Queen Nadine said:


> It's nice to meet you all.


And you, although I feel like I know you...


----------



## Queen Nadine (Oct 18, 2014)

Funny you should say that.  I feel like I know you too! Maybe in a previous life.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Me, too! Me, too!  I write "Suspense with a Dash of Humor."  Some people don't agree about the humor part, but I try.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Howdy all – I write forensic-mystery outdoor-adventure eco-thriller type books. Bit of a mashup. 

I am in awe of those who do NaNo. 

I'm slowly coming to the finish line of the next book in my series, which I began (cough) a good long while ago.


----------



## RipleyKing (Mar 5, 2013)

Earth Improvement Day is my crime thriller. Started as a short story, but the characters had more of their story they needed told.

I love thrillers. Everybody knows who did it, it dealing with it all that's fun.


----------



## Lucas Bale (Jun 4, 2014)

Queen Nadine said:


> Funny you should say that. I feel like I know you too! Maybe in a previous life.


I'm letting my crime thriller series breathe for a while whilst I work on some sci-fi. I'll revisit it next year.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Queen Nadine said:


> I also have a website called www.spectrumbooks.co.uk which promotes indie writers - always happy to interview writers.


I dropped you an email.


----------



## Queen Nadine (Oct 18, 2014)

CraigInOregon said:


> I dropped you an email.


 I have just replied.


----------



## saf (Oct 7, 2014)

DebBennett said:


> I just don't _get _Nano. Why would anyone put themselves through all that? But then I'm not a draft writer, or a plotter - I'm a pantser who rewrites as I go along, so it just wouldn't work for me anyway.


It's for people who procrastinate writing all the time (there's a ton of us) and can find any number of excuses to get started on a book, be it they're still working on the outline, still haven't found a theme, still solving a plot hole, still blah blah blah whatever it takes to keep me from having to actually put pen to paper on page 1 I'll use it as an excuse (guilty as charged).

You are just forced to write, no wasting time on outlines or editing mid chapter or solving issues or rewriting what you just wrote 5 days ago. You just write till you hit the mark and you're lucky if you hit the mark. No one has to read your work, you can throw it away if you want. But by the end you have 50k words of something that you can move on with. That's 50k words more than you had Oct 31st in many people's cases when they might have taken a year or might never have actually gotten around to writing anything.

If you already write on the regular, then it's just a fun excuse to participate in a stupid but crazy contest that saps your free time for an entire month if you have any kind of life or full time job outside of writing lol. You can meet up and write with other people, complete challenges and do other cool fun things.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi,there. I only just completed a co-written political thriller. Will be on pre order very soon.


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

My first novel, _HUNTER_, completely qualifies as a crime thriller -- with a touch of spy mystery and romantic suspense thrown in.

The sequel, _BAD DEEDS_, would be more of a "political-crime thriller," but the domestic terrorism throughout definitely count as crimes, too.

Welcome aboard here!


----------



## Queen Nadine (Oct 18, 2014)

Hello all. I'm planning a '12 days of crime/thriller writers' for my blog www.jtbaptiste.com. Would anyone be interested in participating - it would just be a short interview (what are you working on, experience as self-published author etc. if you're interested than feel free to email me: [email protected]


----------



## Queen Nadine (Oct 18, 2014)

12 days of Crime Writers - Interview series 

Hi, I have a couple of days left for my interview series on my www.jtbaptiste.com blog.  If anyone is interested then please contact me - [email protected]


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Ms. Nadine was kind enough to interview me about The Woodsman.

You'll find it here: http://bit.ly/1vLdEqh


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Oops! Late to the party again.

I write mysteries, more cozy than noir and have two series on the go. Hi there.


----------



## Queen Nadine (Oct 18, 2014)

It's never too late to join our party.  welcome.


----------



## RN_Wright (Jan 7, 2014)

My latest is Science Fiction, but there is mystery, suspense, and crime in it. It all happens off the Earth, of course.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

Not quite at the thriller stage, but will a cozy mystery interest?


----------



## Queen Nadine (Oct 18, 2014)

Just wanted to thank everyone who has taken part in my 12 Days of Crime series on my blog www.jtbaptiste.com

It was a lot of fun.  Feel free to head over to my blog to read interviews with some amazing indie writers.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for letting me be part of your interview series. You had some great authors there.


----------



## Bill Larkin (Dec 22, 2014)

Great question! I'm new to KBoards and will bookmark this.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm always late to everything but I'll bookmark this thread, and will have the first of a series of 7 comic crime thriller novels ready for publication in late January - the Harry Seaburn stories about a thief who wants a good woman, anybody's good woman, but he has anti-social habits, like robbing and shooting people. Just before that, I hope to have on Kindle a hard-nosed thriller called_ The Runaway Man_ about a dying man in a dying world and a child to be saved, in Iran 1976.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks, Nadine. It was fun to do!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry I missed this opportunity - I was so heads down with my latest book and another thriller that we were trying to get out the door for one of our authors that I missed your offer.  I'll have to check this post more often.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello, crime/thriller and mystery writers. I'm late to this, but this shows me there are not as many crime novelists as I'd thought. I started a new thread today in talking about marketing crime thrillers as I'm about to embark in marketing a new book, and I'm curious what there is besides BookBub (whom I pray to). There has to be more than BookBub, as great as it is are. If you go to http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,208128.0.html, you might answer what your single best or two best ways to market your crime book are. Maybe we can get a discussion going.


----------



## Queen Nadine (Oct 18, 2014)

Welcome Christopher.  You're right I thought that there would be more but we are here.


----------



## Iain Ryan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi all. I'm about to publish my first novel (under this pen name) and it's squarely in the hardboiled/noir genre. If anyone would like an ARC, I'll happily send it to you. Just message me here or shoot me an email on [email protected]

Here's the blurb:



> Jim Harris is a hard-drinking Australian detective on his way to a nervous breakdown. Tasked with solving the brutal homicide of a local prostitute, he quickly discovers that his victim has dangerous ties to the policemen around him.
> 
> Alone, afraid, drunk and out-of-control, Harris grants himself four unforgettable days to take justice into his own hands, a course of action with bloody, irreversible consequences.
> 
> ...


And here's the cover:










As for where to promote books in this genre? THAT is a mystery. There's virtually nothing that appears specifically about the genre. I'm essentially about to promote this like I would any other work of fiction: all the usual promo sites + a few niche bloggers.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Two of my series deal with crime, but I can't honestly say they're thrillers.    One series follows patrol cops on their shift (all sorts of calls, from serious to silly) and the other is a sort of Robin Hood-meets-Leverage series in which a thief and a former cop try to right wrongs and take down bad guys.

So...  not thrillers, but still crime-related.


----------

